# cigar, shot and bomb



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok heres my plan 

a box pass (i would start it 5 cigars and 5 shots of a variety of alcohol) when you recieve it you can take either a shot, a cigar, or both. after you send it you pm me with a vote for who to bomb. this would go thro the whole list and then back to me...
at that time i would tally the votes, do my takes and puts and mail the rest off to an unsepetcitn(sp) gorilla

what do u think?
any interest???


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

I'll pass on this Shaggy, going back onshift in 2 weeks.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

So we take one shot and one cigar then add five gars and five shots? 

This seems cool. Are we talking minis on the Alcohol? Or maybe some sort of plastic container that is labeled? 

I'm very interested and will join up if this gets up and flying.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

i would be interested in this as well. is it how hornito explained it or it just replace whichever you take. If this gets rolling count me in.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

it would be take as many shots (small bottles) and/or cigars as you want but replace at least the same

same as your basic box pass but with a twist


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

sounds like a cool idea, you could count me in as long as its allright. I know im kinda new and have no trader feedback just starting to get involved with some trades. If its a problem ill sit this one out as long as their is another planned in the future.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

just workin out the details

btw i know one of the conditions will be you must be 21 to play

i would like to see about 8-10 in the pass 
i will have it figured out in a day or 2


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I'd like to get in on this too...


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

you know what? I'm down with that shaggy...count me in!


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

I'd like to be involved as well, but understand if lack of trader rating keeps me out. Have an "interesting" shot to share. Does this mean it has to go private carrier as opposed to usps?


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Well, I still like this idea so count me. I have a nice selection of Tequila


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

I would love to participate if this happens.


----------



## The_Bombero (Dec 30, 2006)

I like cigars, shots, & bombs. Mind if I get in on this?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok i think i have this figured out.

first off we must be sure that participants are at least 21 years old, to do that we would have to work off the honor system. to make sure that you are honorable..lol... you must match at least one of my forum statistics.
you must have equal or greater posts, join date, ring gauge OR trader feedback.

secondly we could not use usps for this pass...would have to be fed ex, ups, purolator or someone like that.

thirdly apparantly shipping between states can be a problem. as long as we all know this beforehand i am game if everyone else is.

i do have another idea for a pass.......food drink and cigar,,,,where you can take or add any type of food or drink or sticks. either way i am good just let me know which way u want to proceed. if you are still in for the cigar,shot and bomb let me know again and we will see where we stand

thanks
mike


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

any word or update on this, I am definitely interested in this still. Let me know.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Iron out the details and count me in!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well so far that is 3 confirmed....

see the detail a few posts up that is where it stands

if we get enough interest i can start it any time

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

shaggy said:


> well so far that is 3 confirmed....


I thought it looked more like 5 or 6?

I am still interested if this gets going.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok this is gonna be a go....i will get it all together and send it out mid next week to the first lucky customer

we currently have 6 but i will keep it open till early next week

if you want in please pm ur address before say monday....hopefully i will have it out next wednesday.

i will post the order when i send it. when you recieve it make sure to post on this thread and pm your vote for who the bomb will go to. when it is finished i will pm all as to the results of the vote unless it is someone in the pass in which case i will lie...:rofl

any other questions or suggestions please let me know

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm in.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

im still in on this one as well, as long as I meet trader qualifications ofcourse. :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

u match me in trader rating so ur good to go greg

pm me ur addy


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

still waitin for a few addys....


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

last call...box goin out monday


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

sweet... Got a list of where the box will be traveling?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

this will be the order unless u guys want to change it due to shipping
(US geography not a big subject up here)

1. dstaccone (pa)
2. tripp (conn)
3. biggreg (ny)
4. kasr (ok)
5. n3uka (md)
6. boonedoogle (va)
7. hooperjetcar (al)
8. hornitosmonster (ca)
9. shaggy (can)

once again this is a tentative order,....u guys would know if i have made a huge boo boo and please let me know

cheers

:ss


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

shaggy said:


> 4. kasr (ok)
> 5. n3uka (md)
> 6. boonedoogle (va)


ooh, after kasr. This ought to be fun.:hn 
I might be able to hand off to boonedoggle, so that looks good too.

works for me.
I am going to start searching for a couple special shots.
Do they put the worm in small bottles too?


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

SWEET I was planning on bombing KASR anyways due to his misfortune, Now I have the perfect opportunity. Be careful KASR your on the hit list. This is definitly going to be fun. :ss :mn are coming for you Kasr.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

away we go.....shipped this out today.....keep an eye out dstaccone should see it early next week


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Nice...


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

I'll be waiting anxiously. Tripp pm me your address when you get a chance. Thanks. Now to dig in the humidor and find something nice.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

there is a list and the order in the box but pm'ing addys is good to double check that i didnt make a boo boo


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

shaggy said:


> there is a list and the order in the box but pm'ing addys is good to double check that i didnt make a boo boo


good idea with the list. I wasn't sure about that or not, so thanks.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

earlier in the thread I saw some concerns about shipping? What method of travel
do you guys think would be the best for this pass? (Shipping company wise)


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> earlier in the thread I saw some concerns about shipping? What method of travel
> do you guys think would be the best for this pass? (Shipping company wise)


Probably Click-N-Ship... Thats what most of us use.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> earlier in the thread I saw some concerns about shipping? What method of travel
> do you guys think would be the best for this pass? (Shipping company wise)


u can use whoever u feel comfortable with


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

I picked this up at the post office today. I am going to let the cigars rest in the humi tonight and drop it off at the PO tomorrow. So keep your eyes open.

Here is are the pics of my takes and puts.
I noticed when I inspected the goods today that the Fonseca wasa bit squished, upon further inspection the wrapper appears to have cracked. Not to worry, I think I replaced it with something good. 
(click on thumbnails for larger pictures)

The Damage:
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2038570200077815077QlTAXs

http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2730286880077815077otInFW

The take:
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2827687730077815077ftHfpy

The give:
http://good-times.webshots.com/photo/2943293280077815077ZxbuQX

Keep an eye out Tripp for the package, I will get a dc number to you once I get it shipped out tomorrow.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

good job derek....i hope u are gonna try to smoke that little baby

1 down,,,,the rest to go

cheers
mike
:ss

btw derek did ya see boons late b-day present in there?
i hope it is traveling well.....give them a try if u like but dont tell him what it is


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

awesome! cant wait for it to come my way ive been preparing for well over a week now. This is definitly going to be fun! Oh and shaggy I won that auction on ebay you pointed out to me. Thanks again its definitly going to be hysterical. Just hope it gets here in time.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

shaggy said:


> good job derek....i hope u are gonna try to smoke that little baby
> 
> 1 down,,,,the rest to go
> 
> ...


Yeah I am going to try and smoke it, I am going to pick up some pectin that I read about here. Yea I saw boons gift, looks good, I sealed the pack it was in so it wouldn't slide around.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Looks Good!! :dr


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

Tripp, the package has departed for CT. Here is the DC # 0306 2400 0002 3621 5484. I think it should be there by the end of the week. :ss


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

dstaccone said:


> Tripp, the package has departed for CT. Here is the DC # 0306 2400 0002 3621 5484. I think it should be there by the end of the week. :ss


Whoo! I'm anxiously awaiting it.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

Tripp said:


> Whoo! I'm anxiously awaiting it.


seems like it may have arrived to day. hope everything reached you in good order.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

be sure to let us know tripp...we are all anxiously awaiting


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

I got it today, but since my car got hit, I can't drive it at the moment. I'll go pick up a couple airplane bottles, post my takes and puts, and mail it out tomorrow.


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

sorry to hear about the car. Hope everyone is all right. 

Did the packaging hold up en route. I was hoping the cigars were protected well enough.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

bummer about your car tripp but i take that everyone is ok? metal and plastic can be replaced

no hurry on shippin it out if it is too much everyone will understand with the circumstances


cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

dstaccone said:


> sorry to hear about the car. Hope everyone is all right.
> 
> Did the packaging hold up en route. I was hoping the cigars were protected well enough.


Oh... Everyones fine, we weren't even home when it happened, we have a community driveway, and someone at the neighbor's house smashed into it and messed up the back end pretty good.

The packaging held up perfectly, I'll probably put everything back in the same box and put a new label on it.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

Great, Tripp dont worry about it if you cant get out, Just take what you want and ill replace for you. I understand the situation totally let me know what you want to do buddy. Hope everything works out with the car.


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

Sorry to hold things up for a few days/

Takes:


Puts:


I also tossed in a Tatuaje White Label as an afterthought.

The box is being repacked as I speak, and will leave for BigGreg's on Monday.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice tripp....
off to the next stop....who is that? i forget


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

its me me me!!! Tripp did you get my address? Also Just now on the way home I bought some more shots to add.. This is the 3rd trip to a liquor store all 3 different. And Ive got the sticks I plan to throw in!


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> its me me me!!! Tripp did you get my address? Also Just now on the way home I bought some more shots to add.. This is the 3rd trip to a liquor store all 3 different. And Ive got the sticks I plan to throw in!


I've got you're addy, and a DC # will be headed you're way on monday!


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

Tripp said:


> I've got you're addy, and a DC # will be headed you're way on monday!


Awesome im anxiously waiting to blow this totally out of proportion!


----------



## dstaccone (Oct 19, 2006)

BigGreg said:


> Awesome im anxiously waiting to blow this totally out of proportion!


:mn Can't wait to see the pictures.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

it is gonna be good.......i was talkin to greg and this is gonna get ugly


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

im waiting, waiting, wating.. time to make this interesting, hopefully the package will get here tomorrow or thursday and I can get it out friday.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

did you check the dc # greg???


----------



## Tripp (Nov 27, 2006)

shaggy said:


> did you check the dc # greg???


I hadn't posted it yet... I thought I accidentally threw it out, but I just found it.

0103 8555 7499 6259 5290


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i thought u pm'ed it to him...ok now we can find out where it is
good stuff btw on ur turn tripp


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

greg....go get ur package....:r


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

shaggy said:


> greg....go get ur package....:r


I know man! I always send the packages to the parents place cause there home 90% of the time, mom was out playing tennis when the guy came today and I was working so ill have to get it tomorrow and probally will send it out tomorrow afternoon or worst case scenario itll go out saturday.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

UPDATE!!! I GOT THE BOX TODAY at the post office. Will be shipping out tomorrow!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

pics brother....we need pics


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

shaggy said:


> pics brother....we need pics


I know you do but im at the girlfriends house at the moment. No worries everything got here safe and sound, now the debacle is what to put and what to take I think im probally going to take 2 shots and 2 cigars and add between 7-10 more shots and 4 or 5 smokes. If all goes as planned pics late tonight and dc # early tomorrow morning! Still pondering the takes, the Puts I have a few ideas allready.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

Tripp said:


> I hadn't posted it yet... I thought I accidentally threw it out, but I just found it.
> 
> 0103 8555 7499 6259 5290


dont forget to pm with ur vote for the bomb parts tripp


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

My apologies, Due to a friends water breaking this morning I did not get a chance to get to the post office today as I spent most of my day off at work in the hospital making sure everything went smooth for her and her husband.

As for My takes I couldnt resist the Tatuaje White Label it was crying for me to scoop it up and the spirit of cuba robusto. I only took the Chambord Liquor as it was the only one I really hadnt tried or wanted to! Thanks again for the great opportunity guys! 

As for my puts first well start with the shots. Jack Daniels, Grey Goose vodka, Courvoisier, 99 Banannas, and Jagermeiser. Now for the Sticks. I Put a Olivia Master Blends 3 Churchill, Ashton Vsg Illusion, AF 8-5-8 Flora Fina Maduro, AF Chateau Sun Grown, amd a La Aurora 1903 Maduro Perfecto. 

I also apologize for the lack of pictures, my cable to connect the digi camera to my computer has been MIA for the past few weeks and I keep forgetting to get a new one at bestbuy. The package will absolutly be going out monday morning and the box has grown in size and weight.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

good stuff greg.....another stop down and where to next???



look out below :r
cheers
mike
:ss




oh yea....dont forget the pm for the bomb


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

shaggy said:


> good stuff greg.....another stop down and where to next???
> 
> look out below :r
> cheers
> ...


I beleive the next stop is Beetle Town, some guy with cigars in a freezer... what a weirdo. I really think the rumors are true and he did actually escape a psychiatric facility. I would love to know how he got out of the straight jacket though.. definitly a interesting story I would love to hear about at a herf one day. I do hear this summer hes going to throw a BBQ, not to sure I trust him though he might just send everyone home with a peice of furniture from his house full of cigars and liquor. Be very careful of this guy...


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

got an update for us gregg?
a # maybe???


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

shaggy said:


> got an update for us gregg?
> a # maybe???


The package went out today, as for the DC # its on my desk at work ill post it in the morning sorry bout the delay! Oh and I forgot to put the shot of bacardi superior rum back in the box, Found it today when cleaning up.


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

I know I never got around to posting the DC # but I was getting curious as to where the hell the package was, so I just searched through my desk and found it. Looks like Aaron should be getting the package any moment now. This is what Usps Says

Label/Receipt Number: 0306 3030 0002 8562 3836
Status: Arrival at Unit

Your item arrived at 5:45 AM on March 30, 2007 in OKLAHOMA CITY, OK 73110. Information, if available, is updated every evening. Please check again later.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Good Lord, man....the horror....the absolute HORROR!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

KASR said:


> Good Lord, man....the horror....the absolute HORROR!!!!!!!!!!


HAHA Aaron totally just got hit with a serious package. LMAO he had no idea of the contents awaiting him. Uh oh I think ive got the bombing itch..


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Rec'd the pass from BigGreg - here's the carnage!





I'll update the threads with my takes and puts soon! Excellent salvo Greg!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

good to see it got there kasr.....did u forget about us?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

whats the update kasr??? did u ship yet?


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's the update!
My takes were:
La Aurora Preferido
RP Reserve
VSG
Jeger
Courv. Cognac

Puts:
Ashton ESG
Cohiba Virturoso
Paddy Anni 26
Pama Liquer
Crown Royal





On to you Dave!!!


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

Sweet, can't wait.
Hope you got the new addy.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

and away we go again....good stuff kasr


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

Here's the DC for inquiring minds: 04797192572011031801


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

oh n3uka.....u got a box there yet???
:r


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

shaggy said:


> oh n3uka.....u got a box there yet???
> :r


Just missed the pickup time at the mail facility. 
Will get it in the morning.


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Just missed the pickup time at the mail facility.
> Will get it in the morning.


Dollar waiting on the dime dammit....hehehehe...


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

picked it up this morning. opened it and BAM.
I knew I was in trouble going after KASR :hn 

I pm'ed boonedoggle to see if I can deliver it to him on monday or tuesday.

I will post puts and takes a little later, but here is the damage from KASR :mn 



It had been a rough day today. But after this :sl , things are looking up. Thanks buddy. :tu


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

n3uka said:


> It had been a rough day today. But after this :sl , things are looking up. Thanks buddy. :tu


Heh...enjoy brother!


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

damn...is this a test run for your pass aaron????


very nice hit


----------



## BigGreg (Feb 7, 2007)

Way to keep it going Aaron. This was definitly a fun pass, just wanted to say thanks again shaggy for organizing the whole thing and the great startoff you sent out.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

PM sent back at ya...how big is this sucker? When we meet, will it fit in a large book bag, or should I rent a forklife?


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> PM sent back at ya...how big is this sucker? When we meet, *will it fit in a large book bag*, or should I rent a forklife?


Only if it is a really big book bag.


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

The box is heading to a new home. I will be hand delivering it tomorrow.

Here are my takes:

and puts:

plus 2 unmentionable *P*olitically *C*orrect cigars


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

great job n3uka
your up jimmy...make me proud


----------



## KASR (Aug 2, 2006)

n3uka said:


> The box is heading to a new home. I will be hand delivering it tomorrow.
> 
> Here are my takes:
> 
> ...


Great takes and puts.....hey i recognize three outta four of those takes! LOL!

I gotta get a hold of some of that Knob Creek...I keep hearing good things about it.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Only if it is a really big book bag.


We'll see!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Hand-off was successful! I now have the pass, which currently has no box home because it was too big to fit in my friggin' bag! Had a great lunch at Ruby Tuesdays with n3uka.

I have a paper to do tonight, so I will probably have time to go through the contents, but probably won't be able to pack it up until tomorrow. I'll keep everyone updated! :ss


OH...ALMOST FORGOT~ 

Got DA'BOMB Shaggy! I'll be hookin' this scorcher up tonight. I'll take picks soon. Thanks bro!


----------



## Puffin Fresh (Nov 1, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Hand-off was successful! I now have the pass, which currently has no box home because it was too big to fit in my friggin' bag! *Had a great lunch at Ruby Tuesdays with n3uka.*
> 
> I have a paper to do tonight, so I will probably have time to go through the contents, but probably won't be able to pack it up until tomorrow. I'll keep everyone updated! :ss
> 
> ...


Doh! wish I would have known, I have the day off and it's right across the street!


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Greerzilla said:


> Doh! wish I would have known, I have the day off and it's right across the street!


Dang David! Wish I would have known then you could have come over and paid for our lunch! :r


----------



## n3uka (Nov 13, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> Dang David! Wish I would have known then you could have come over and paid for our lunch! :r


Dam, I could have had the lobster.


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

n3uka said:


> Dam, I could have had the lobster.


HAHA! Too late, sucker! :tu


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Ok...I've gone through and gotten takes and puts...here we go:

PUTS:


TAKES:


I'll pack these suckers up tomorrow and get them out STAT! Thanks for the pass, Shaggy...by the by...my nose is burning from Da Hotsauce, if that's what you want to call it! :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

very nice job jimmy....glad u enjoyed


btw u cant go back to La. until u can drink a shot of dabomb


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

shaggy said:


> very nice job jimmy....glad u enjoyed
> 
> btw u cant go back to La. until u can drink a shot of dabomb


I'd be going to La. in a body bag if I did that! :r


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

boonedoggle said:


> I'd be going to La. in a body bag if I did that! :r


wus:r


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

Sorry for the snag, bastages...got tied up doing meaningful stuff this week...will be sending this out tomorrow via FedEx...:ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i was just wonderin what happened to my baby


----------



## boonedoggle (Jun 23, 2006)

your "baby" is gonna put me in the poorhouse! That's $20 I could have used in Vegas next week for a happy ending at the massage parlor! Oh well...she's on her way to Alabama now...FedEx Tracking #497008710040578 :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well if u guys didnt make it soo big then it would be cheaper...:r


cheers jimmy....hope ya enjoyed


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

where oh where is my baby????


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

There's a box for me at home, but won't get there till after 10. Hope to get it back out by Friday, but I work for a theme park and we open tomorrow, so it's looking like a very hectic week. I apologize in advance if I slow this down at all, but shouldn't be more than a few days at worst.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

no prob hooper....it is makin good time....
make sure u enjoy


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I'm next? 

Let me know so I can send my info


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

you are next and last......he should have the info in the box but is safer to pm him with it just in case


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

Got home a little earlier than expected, so I hope to get this turned around tonight. Will post puts and takes later tonight. I do have the address, so unless you moved since this thing started, we should be straight. By the way, whoever choose shredded paper as the packing material, my wife has a few words for you. Have a little work to do yet, so maybe a few hours still.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Alright. Sounds good. Then it goes to Canada, Right? I will go buy some plastic flasks tomorrow because some of the Tequila I have does not come in Mini Form.


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

Takes:









Puts:









I'll be stopping by FedEx in the early AM, but to be honest it may get to Cali before I get a chance to get back on and post tracking numbers.

By the way the two test tube looking ones are not the liquid yeast cultures that the labels claim. They are, well, homemade, about 68 proof (let the cooker get to hot, picked up some water vapor) They are from the exact same batch, one has been on oak for year and a half, other has not. If you take one, you should take both.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

ok now that is scarey now....lol
i didnt figure moonshine into the mix

hope ya enjoyed hooper

cheers
mike
:ss

hornit...i will pm u an addy to send it to


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

overslept and did not get in the mail today. Will go out tomorrow.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Cool. give me time to go to Walmart.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

dont forget to pm me with you bomb vote.....they guys who already did can u please resend as i had a brain cramp while cleaning out my mailbox


if you dont vote i might just have to keep it :r


thanks again guys for makin my first box pass a great one

i hope i got everyone with some RG as thanks...if not slap me and i will get it done

cheers
mike
:ss


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

I got the Box Today. I'm going to the Dodger Game so I will post takes and puts tomorrow.

It will be off to Canada by Friday (PM me if I need to do anything special to ship into Canada)

:ss


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

running a little late.

Package is ready to go (Monday)

I took 

A Boli, Ashton, and a AF.

I put 

CAO MX 2, Torano Exodus 1958, Taruaje white label, Havana Soul, and a CAO Brazilla.

For the Liquor I took. 

Fris Vodka, Grey Goose, and Yukon Jack

I put Hornitos, 30-30, and Corralejo (All Tequilas)

Pics will also come Monday.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Package is in the air. Man..Fed Ex was expensive..LOL

Anyways, I take the package to Fed Ex and the girl takes the package and says this sounds like it has liquid. What is it? I tell her it is a few small bottles of olive oil. She is like..well I need to check to make sure the are properly packed. She opens it up and sees that I put the plastic bottles in a bag and it actually looks like Olive oil (Tequila Saves the Day!)

She didn't dig into the bottom with all the paper covering the other bottles. LOL. 

She saw the cigar box but didn't say anything. I put on the form it was baseball cards so it actually looked like the box had baseball cards. LOL

Hope you get it soon. Post pictures because still no camera on my end.

I will send my vote in for the bomb? Right?

Enjoy!!


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

get a box yet? I paid for 2 day international.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

nope not yet....
good save on the shipping questions
and yes...i need everyones vote for the bomb

thanks guys


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Tracking number 
861784831213

Last status was 
Clearance in progress on May 2nd. Hopefully it is out on the truck already since the website has not been updated.


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Man...I hope the Cigars hold up during this wait. There is some humidification in there but I don't know if it is still good.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

well we are having a bit of a problem up here.....customs has the box and i am just waiting to hear from them as to what the outcome will be. i am thinking there may be large duty and excise tax owing but i havent talked to anyone but a customs brooker....i will let you know when it is resolved


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Man, that sucks!! Customs wasn't buying the box was a gift? Did you explain it was a friendly pass and no one paid for anything?


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

i havent heard anything officially yet....


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Any word? I hope they didn't stick it to you with a fine .


----------



## hooperjetcar (Dec 14, 2006)

What happened to this. I want to know who ended up with the shine?


----------



## hornitosmonster (Sep 5, 2006)

Last I heard it is still clearing custom up in Canada.


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

still no change or word from customs

hence why i now have a US mailing addy


----------

